# ibook logic board "plan"



## toezter (May 10, 2005)

has anyone sent out their ibook recently for the logic board relacement?  my g3 ibook just went out on me.  too antsy to find out what the price is for repair.  its not under warranty.

hlp.


----------



## leydog (May 10, 2005)

I just took mine into the Apple Store and waited in line at the Genius Bar. Took about two weeks.

"How long is the Expanded iBook Logic Board Repair Extension Program available? 
The program covers affected iBooks for three years after the first retail sale of the unit or until March 18, 2005, whichever provides longer coverage for you. Apple will continue to evaluate the repair data and will provide further repair extensions as needed. "

"The program is available for certain iBook G3 models (see below for a complete list) with serial numbers in the following range: 

UV117XXXXXX to UV342XXXXXX 

iBooks with the serial numbers listed above may be referred to as:
iBook (16 VRAM)
iBook (14.1 LCD 16 VRAM)
iBook (Opaque 16 VRAM)
iBook (32 VRAM)
iBook (14.1 LCD 32 VRAM)
iBook (800MHz 32 VRAM)
iBook (900MHz 32 VRAM)
iBook (14.1 LCD 900MHz 32 VRAM)
iBook (Dual USB)
iBook (Late 2001)
iBook (14.1 LCD)"

http://www.apple.com/support/ibook/faq/


----------



## Dusky (May 11, 2005)

> too antsy to find out what the price is for repair.



My iBook G3 900 was taken for repair because its logic board was faulty.  Although it was out of warranty, Apple charged me...  nothing at all.  I hope that's also your case.


----------



## toezter (May 11, 2005)

thanks for the replies.

wow, i just got off the phone with apple, and i'm quallifed for repair at no cost.  THANK YOU! wow, i'm totally broke after my pb purchase too.

i've heard some "free repair"  and "$600 repairs", so i was a bit anxious to know what everyone else had gone through.


----------

